# Tshirt Collab



## Cool x Collected (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey im not sure if im in the right thread for this but, I have a street brand (Cool & Collected Clothing Co.) that im building right now and sales arent bad but thats not the point of this post lmao. i was just looking for people who might want to be apart of the design team (im the only designer) or just collab on some shirts or something. i'll put up a few of the best designs. if you like them feel free to hit me up on twitter *@_Since91* or *@COolxCollected* or just email me *usharikross@COolxcollect.com*
"Cool *** Bull







"Japanese Swag







"Collegiate"







"Winner's Circle"







"Collectin Cash"








And dont bother tryna jack these  THANKS


----------



## D3L0C4T3D (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the beer pong one

Sent from my SPH-D710 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

Ain't no one gonna jack those, don't worry!


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for this offer.. i like the first one design.


----------



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

What's to jack?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool x Collected said:


> And dont bother tryna jack these  THANKS


Seems a bit hypocritical from someone who jacked the Chicago Bulls logo.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Seems a bit hypocritical from someone who jacked the Chicago Bulls logo.


That was my exact first thought, figured they were trying to be like Bench Mob but without the support from the team haha


----------

